# Mystery song?



## DannSkunk (Oct 4, 2010)

There's a song out there... that I have no idea what it is. I've been trying to find it for ages. No idea who plays it, no idea how to really describe it in detail.

I'm pretty sure that there appears to be a helicopter in the very beginning, then it gets...I guess I can say 'symphonic'? I don't know if it's the right word, not that the music is indescribable... I can easily hear a violin, and that's about all I can identify. also, the music has a somewhat intermediate-quick tempo. Also, there are no words in the song.

I know it's really a shot in the dark...


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Oct 4, 2010)

Only things that come to mind are "Adagio for Strings" by Samuel Barber (used in the movie "Platoon," which had helicopters) or "Ride of the Valkyries" by Richard Wagner (used in "Apocalypse Now" during a scene with a helicopter-led attack).


----------



## DannSkunk (Oct 4, 2010)

Malcolm the Bear said:


> Only things that come to mind are "Adagio for Strings" by Samuel Barber (used in the movie "Platoon," which had helicopters) or "Ride of the Valkyries" by Richard Wagner (used in "Apocalypse Now" during a scene with a helicopter-led attack).


 Thanks for trying, but neither of them are it. Ride of the Valkyries is at a bit quicker of a tempo, and Adagio for Strings is too slow... and a bit more melancholy. At least we can compare to something now.


----------



## Jude (Oct 4, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> Thanks for trying, but neither of them are it. Ride of the Valkyries is at a bit quicker of a tempo, and Adagio for Strings is too slow... and a bit more melancholy. At least we can compare to something now.


 
Tap it out and try to find the exact BPM. That would help.

Also, there are a few other details you could provide. From what you've said, it's an instrumental "symphonic" Allegretto which is led in by a helicopter.

You can identify a violin, are the other instruments orchestral? Is is ambient? Approximately how long is the song?


----------



## DannSkunk (Oct 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Tap it out and try to find the exact BPM. That would help.
> 
> Also, there are a few other details you could provide. From what you've said, it's an instrumental "symphonic" Allegretto which is led in by a helicopter.
> 
> You can identify a violin, are the other instruments orchestral? Is is ambient? Approximately how long is the song?


 I don't have a recording... But I'll try to get a close BPM from memory. All of the other instruments are orchestral, all that I hear. The violin is solo in the foreground, I'd say somewhere in the neighborhood of playing 3-4 measures of music at a time, assuming that it is in either 4:4 or 3:4 time, and resting approximately 1-2 measures for large sections of the song. And, of course, the helicopter does lead in on the studio version, if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 5, 2010)

this probably isnt it
but its got helicopters

[yt]13D1YY_BvWU[/yt]


----------



## DannSkunk (Oct 5, 2010)

Nope. A bit fast, as well.


----------

